

Ask HN: What server side language should I learn? - LLG

I am a frontend developer looking to become a full stack developer.  Which server side language should to become a full stack developer, learn how to create APIs and stay relevant?
======
gshakir
If most of the projects you work on use Java or Python, I would start with
those. In additional to a server side language you could also focus on a
server side framework that will help you in ramping up. Like
[http://www.dropwizard.io](http://www.dropwizard.io) for example.

~~~
facorreia
I second dropwizard for building REST APIs.

------
facorreia
If you know JavaScript, Node.js would probably be the quickest platform for
you to start with. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727658).

~~~
LLG
I know JS, however most of the projects I work on use Java or Python. I'm
looking for a language that will give me a good understanding of the backend
and will help me pick up other server side languages when I need to start on a
new project.

~~~
facorreia
In this case, my favorite back-end language is Scala, with the Play Framework.
It has an excellent threading model, asynchronous processing, stateless model,
a functional, immutable data programming style that fits well with multi-
threading, great performance, and access to a vast array of Java libraries and
tooling.

